# Best top snake



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought this about a month ago and it has paid for itself a few times over already. The cable it comes with is great. I recommend this for any drain tech or any service plumber. I had the old Ridgid Koffman power top snake and it finally quit working after 15 years and instead of repairing it I replaced it with the Ridgid self feeding K-45. Best $385 I have spent in a long time. I rarely have to use my hands to push the cable in. I'm sure other drain guys on here are very familiar with it and its self feeding benefits but I am still very impressed with it. I can easily make it down sanitary crosses for side by side lavs and thru 1-1/2" tub traps. I only wish I had bought this sooner.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never used one and have often contemplated on getting one but it would seem to me that your arm would get tired of holding it while the cable is doing it's work? Is this a problem for you guys who have experience using it? I'm happy with my little drum machine that sits on the floor as I manually feed the cable but would be curious to hear from the guys who have experience with both.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

1929chrysler said:


> I've never used one and have often contemplated on getting one but it would seem to me that your arm would get tired of holding it while the cable is doing it's work? Is this a problem for you guys who have experience using it? I'm happy with my little drum machine that sits on the floor as I manually feed the cable but would be curious to hear from the guys who have x
> experience with both.


For 1-1/2" lav drains, tub drains, 1-1/2" p-traps, & A/C drains in the attic, nothing compares for a light-weight easy-to-use top snake. I do not use it for kitchen drains or anything else. I use my Spartan 100 with a 3/8 cable for kitchen drains or my jetter if possible and I use the 3/8"s on lavs that are clogged further than 25'. It is not too bad on your arm. You don't have to push the cable in with the self feeder. I was unsure of it for a while because I have used self feeding top snakes in the past (cheap brands) and been less than satisfied but I am willing to guarantee that if you do any drain work, you will love this tool. Its tough and well built.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

As for your concern about your arm getting tired, you aren't running it for very long typically being the cable is only 25'. So unless you have a bum arm or nerve damage it shouldn't be too painful. My old power top snake had no self feeder and THAT was painful after a few minutes of use with pushing the cable in by hand while holding the drill. Ugh. That is for the birds. I can typically clear a lav (where I usually have to use it) in one pass which takes about 3 to 4 minutes. 

Our A/C drains are tied into lav vents or right into the p-trap under the sink so they clog all the time with algae and hair build up. I have done 4 or more in a day just for that myself. August and September are our busiest A/C drain clog months so I use mine a lot.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm considering a Ridgid A/F K45 to replace my Electric Eel Model CT. I prefer pistol rodders to the stand alone small sink machines like the Model CT, K40 or GO15


----------



## money turds (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought the Ridgid K-45 with the automatic feed and worked great for the first month or so. Then it wouldn't feed or re-track the cable properly. Cleaned up everything as it started to show signs of rust near the rollers on and in the a/f. Still wouldn't work right.
Got fed up with it and obtained the parts and switched it to manual operation. 
Works fine now but still is a little awkward holding it for awhile. Nice machine but just don't seem balanced properly.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

money turds said:


> I bought the Ridgid K-45 with the automatic feed and worked great for the first month or so. Then it wouldn't feed or re-track the cable properly. Cleaned up everything as it started to show signs of rust near the rollers on and in the a/f. Still wouldn't work right.
> Got fed up with it and obtained the parts and switched it to manual operation.
> Works fine now but still is a little awkward holding it for awhile. Nice machine but just don't seem balanced properly.


You may have gotten a defective one. I use mine daily and am hard on it and it still works perfectly but I may be singing a different tune after a couple more months. We'll see. I will lube it up tomorrow. Ridgid warranties their stuff for a year. I'd send it in to get fixed.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I bought this about a month ago and it has paid for itself a few times over already. The cable it comes with is great. I recommend this for any drain tech or any service plumber. I had the old Ridgid Koffman power top snake and it finally quit working after 15 years and instead of repairing it I replaced it with the Ridgid self feeding K-45. Best $385 I have spent in a long time. I rarely have to use my hands to push the cable in. I'm sure other drain guys on here are very familiar with it and its self feeding benefits but I am still very impressed with it. I can easily make it down sanitary crosses for side by side lavs and thru 1-1/2" tub traps. I only wish I had bought this sooner.


I have had the older model one like yours for over 5 yrs now. The one thing I recommend is put the rigid ⅜ cable with bulb in it and throw the 5/16 cable out in the trash. That ⅜ cable will knock out with ease your kitchen sink clogs, and easily go through the trap in the tub through the overflow. Mine is all rusted up but I oil it and it feeds good still. The ⅜" in a 35' will fit and that's all you'll need!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I have had the older model one like yours for over 5 yrs now. The one thing I recommend is put the rigid ⅜ cable with bulb in it and throw the 5/16 cable out in the trash. That ⅜ cable will knock out with ease your kitchen sink clogs, and easily go through the trap in the tub through the overflow. Mine is all rusted up but I oil it and it feeds good still. The ⅜" in a 35' will fit and that's all you'll need!


Good suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> I have had the older model one like yours for over 5 yrs now. The one thing I recommend is put the rigid ⅜ cable with bulb in it and throw the 5/16 cable out in the trash. That ⅜ cable will knock out with ease your kitchen sink clogs, and easily go through the trap in the tub through the overflow. Mine is all rusted up but I oil it and it feeds good still. The ⅜" in a 35' will fit and that's all you'll need!


I consider the 5/16" cable more versatile, but I'm only using it for minor stoppages. Pretty much any secondary drain I snake where I've pulled a trap gets 5/8" dualmatic or sectional able.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I, too, like the 5/16 cable it comes with. I used it on 3 drains in one house yesterday and it worked great. Cleared two lavs and a washer p-trap. What is also nice is that you hold the self feeder right up to the trap arm at the wall so there is less chance of splatter if and when the cable pops. I don't use it for any kitchen drain or anything with a cleanout beyond a lav.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Will said:


> I consider the 5/16" cable more versatile, but I'm only using it for minor stoppages. Pretty much any secondary drain I snake where I've pulled a trap gets 5/8" dualmatic or sectional able.


It depends on the manufacturer. That's why I mentioned the ridgid brand one with the bulb head that's part of the cable itself. It's very flexible. It's way less prone to kinking but it'll make a 1¼ elbow or an 1½ trap.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I have had the older model one like yours for over 5 yrs now. The one thing I recommend is put the rigid ⅜ cable with bulb in it and throw the 5/16 cable out in the trash. That ⅜ cable will knock out with ease your kitchen sink clogs, and easily go through the trap in the tub through the overflow. Mine is all rusted up but I oil it and it feeds good still. The ⅜" in a 35' will fit and that's all you'll need!


I finally realized today when I looked at my spartan 100 w/ the 3/8 cable what you are talking about with the bulb at the end of the cable. My current 3/8 cable has the bulb and you are right: it works better . I have never called it a bulb but it makes a lot of sense. I learned a new term.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

I use my top snake all the time, more than any other machine. Didn't like the K-45 though, I prefer a machine with a Jacobs chuck. Works much better on Durham traps/difficult stoppages.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I love my k-45af. Its fast and gets the job done.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

TomSV650 said:


> I use my top snake all the time, more than any other machine. Didn't like the K-45 though, I prefer a machine with a Jacobs chuck. Works much better on Durham traps/difficult stoppages.


I have never heard of a Jacob chuck. What's that?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.plumberscrib.com/ridgid-...b-auger.html?gclid=CLLhqZqDrboCFSdp7Aod0QgA2A
This is the type I like for the K45. The bulb is just a part of the cable, not a tip attachment so it's super flexible. Best I've found. I only use the IW cables though with the braided steel winding in the center and it still is very flexible


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> http://www.plumberscrib.com/ridgid-c-5-35-foot-cable-with-bulb-auger.html?gclid=CLLhqZqDrboCFSdp7Aod0QgA2A
> This is the type I like for the K45. The bulb is just a part of the cable, not a tip attachment so it's super flexible. Best I've found.


Yup. That's the end mine has on it. Its not a drop head. Just a bulb like that. It works great. Its just the 5/16 cable instead of the 3/8


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what i use. it works great and its cheap so i don't have to worry about replacing it. It has the bulb head attached too.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

PlumberJ said:


> This is what i use. it works great and its cheap so i don't have to worry about replacing it. It has the bulb head attached too.


Those work awesome on lav sinks. Don't even have to pull the trap


----------

